# A new enclosure question



## Blueandbluer (Apr 1, 2015)

Good morning, board folks...

I was in my LPS picking up some crickets for The Luggage and they had a very sad looking spider that I had to rescue. The tag said it was a Rose Foot Baboon Bird-eater. 

I looked up some caresheets and I saw it was a desert-dwelling spider. Poec54 always advocates setting up your enclosure like the environment, so I did my best... 






I thought the heat lamp would help keep things hot and dry. I may have a heat-rock around somewhere too. Also the LPS guy recommended the freeze-dried crickets because they're much easier to keep than live ones. 

Let me know what you think...  This  is the caresheet I used.

Reactions: Like 8 | Funny 1 | Sad 1


----------



## MrDave (Apr 1, 2015)

Excellent setup.

---------- Post added 04-01-2015 at 10:13 AM ----------

Reddit has reports of a new pokey having been identified. http://www.reddit.com/r/tarantulas/comments/311ib3/researchers_discover_new_amazingly_beautiful/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lalberts9310 (Apr 1, 2015)

Heat lamp? Aaaahhh... no, I would remove that.. I never heard of a rose foot baboon bird eater, may want to post photos of it so we can advice you on a proper setup  and that plant has to go also, aloooot of thorns

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blueandbluer (Apr 1, 2015)

Thanks, Dave!


----------



## lalberts9310 (Apr 1, 2015)

Wait, is this a troll, I see a sponge in the water dish also! C'mon blue! I know you have way more experience to think that that's a good setup

---------- Post added 04-01-2015 at 04:20 PM ----------

Okay well I'm assuming troll post..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dave Marschang (Apr 1, 2015)

blue have you been hacked?
 if you find your heat rock, first thing you do is cut the cord of the damn thing. they are dangerous and worthless as anything more than a fake rock.
this is obviously not real. lol but what avic? I don't see any spider period.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueandbluer (Apr 1, 2015)

I haven't put the new spider in the enclosure yet. Really, no heat rocks. Huh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lalberts9310 (Apr 1, 2015)

Blue, are you being serious or is this a troll, because I really am confused..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## horanjp (Apr 1, 2015)

This enclosure is going to go up in flames any minute. On this thread, I mean. If I were you, I'd post a new picture of how you're reaaaaaally going to house your new 'rose foot baboon bird-eater' immediately.....or some harsh advice may be on the way......

Don't use care sheets if you're looking for good advice on husbandry. Keeping tarantulas is much less complicated than they may lead you to believe.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## cold blood (Apr 1, 2015)

Blueandbluer said:


> I haven't put the new spider in the enclosure yet. Really, no heat rocks. Huh.


There is no way you are serious, right?

Come clean blue, you're trolling, right???

Couldn't put together a worse wet-up, and imaginary species for that matter.   Birdeater generally describes S. American, baboon describes African...and rose foot, that's a new one entirely.

The entire op couldn't be more heavily fabricated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lalberts9310 (Apr 1, 2015)

cold blood said:


> There is no way you are serious, right?
> 
> Come clean blue, you're trolling, right???
> 
> ...


Perfect example for a very very VERY bad setup, lamp, sponge, substrate, plant.... the T won't last a day in it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## edgeofthefreak (Apr 1, 2015)

I think I can help sum up everyone's sentiment... need more heat lamp. See the top of that enclosure? You can easily clamp another 4-5 lamps, and you can even alternate spectrums. For a true desert species, like your new Rose Foot, you'll really want that heat-rock too. They can't digest without it.


Love it! Moar pix!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrDave (Apr 1, 2015)

edgeofthefreak said:


> I think I can help sum up everyone's sentiment... need more heat lamp. See the top of that enclosure? You can easily clamp another 4-5 lamps, and you can even alternate spectrums. For a true desert species, like your new Rose Foot, you'll really want that heat-rock too. They can't digest without it.
> 
> 
> Love it! Moar pix!!


A heat-disco ball would be awesome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ratluvr76 (Apr 1, 2015)

Everyone knows lids are optional for desert species and gravel is clearly the sub of choice for almost any ground dweller. Added bonus; the spines on the cactus ensures for proper impalement come dinner time when you roast and eat you're new rose foot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spiderella (Apr 1, 2015)

Take the sponge out and replace it with 1 centimeter of water instead take
of the lamp change  the substrate into eco earth and feed it LIVE crickets

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## papalooee1 (Apr 1, 2015)

roflao!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## edgeofthefreak (Apr 1, 2015)

MrDave said:


> A heat-disco ball would be awesome.





ratluvr76 said:


> Everyone knows lids are optional for desert species and gravel is clearly the sub of choice for almost any ground dweller. Added bonus; the spines on the cactus ensures for proper impalement come dinner time when you roast and eat you're new rose foot.



"The spines on the cactus are perfectly height/length for several dozen mini heat-disco balls, and will ensure proper impalement...."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## theconmacieist (Apr 1, 2015)

Lol good one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## los3r (Apr 1, 2015)

Nice one xD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dave Marschang (Apr 1, 2015)

THE DARK KNIGHT said:


> Even Ts that live in those kinds of environment, dig deep burrow to avoid the heart. They only come out when the condition are right for them.


I tried to dig a hole to avoid the heart once. all it did was make me lonelier.


I actually don't have a problem with the missing lid. that way the T cant get tangled in the screen.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Misty Day (Apr 1, 2015)

Spiderella said:


> 1 centimeter of water


Why one centimeter???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sublimejimbob (Apr 1, 2015)

Looks great! The only thing I'd do is add a few more water dishes with additional sponges.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TypicalCricket (Apr 1, 2015)

One thing I'd like to add is that desert species require powdered water to retain the low moisture environment. I usually overfill their bowls just to make sure it's super dry. Then set the sponge on top, of course.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## pinktoed (Apr 1, 2015)

Wait I'm confused... People are responding positively to this setup and it doesnt even have any heat mats? I'd suggest keeping the lap, adding whatever heat rocks you can find and placing large heat mats on the bottom and all sides of the enclosure. That is the only way to be sure your Rose Foot Unicorn Baboon will be happy!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## lalberts9310 (Apr 1, 2015)

GAH!! I want a rose foot unicorn baboon! Where can I find one


----------



## goodyt (Apr 1, 2015)

ratluvr76 said:


> Everyone knows lids are optional for desert species and gravel is clearly the sub of choice for almost any ground dweller. Added bonus; the spines on the cactus ensures for proper impalement come dinner time when you roast and eat you're new rose foot.


Thank goodness for the wink at the end of this. 

The cactus did make me laugh being from AZ. 

...and my A. chalcodes [Arizona tarantulas] setups are 75% (cocoa substrate and peat moss) with low humidity. No heat anything is required for them. 


-AJ

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDave (Apr 1, 2015)

pinktoed said:


> Wait I'm confused... People are responding positively to this setup and it doesnt even have any heat mats? I'd suggest keeping the lap, adding whatever heat rocks you can find and placing large heat mats on the bottom and all sides of the enclosure. That is the only way to be sure your Rose Foot Unicorn Baboon will be happy!


If you look at the pictures, you'll see that she's taken a more old-school approach for keeping her T warm - she has the enclosure resting on a land mine which can generate considerable warmth in short bursts as required. I mean, really, just look at the pictures.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## gobey (Apr 1, 2015)

That's my favorite baboon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pyro fiend (Apr 1, 2015)

Aaand this is the reason some pros leave...just saying -.- trolls beling under bridges not in new threads

Ps yes i read the link.. Not a joke.. Some people have limited access and cant use tumblr on their computers wether it be because of school or work etc (example i have no access at work but do thru phone, and not everyone uses a phone)
So either way not funny and a bad joke. And ppl she said coment seriously.. The disco n watnot makes it obvious.. 

Was a better joke when they pretended AB was foing down for good (nt gona lie that gave me a heart attack) but yea..this is why people stop coming..just saying..


----------



## Tivia (Apr 1, 2015)

April fools, right??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WindedFatnNasty (Apr 1, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> Aaand this is the reason some pros leave...just saying -.- trolls beling under bridges not in new threads
> 
> Ps yes i read the link.. Not a joke.. Some people have limited access and cant use tumblr on their computers wether it be because of school or work etc (example i have no access at work but do thru phone, and not everyone uses a phone)
> So either way not funny and a bad joke. And ppl she said coment seriously.. The disco n watnot makes it obvious..
> ...


It's April fools lighten up...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blueandbluer (Apr 1, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> Aaand this is the reason some pros leave...just saying -.- trolls beling under bridges not in new threads
> 
> Ps yes i read the link.. Not a joke.. Some people have limited access and cant use tumblr on their computers wether it be because of school or work etc (example i have no access at work but do thru phone, and not everyone uses a phone)
> So either way not funny and a bad joke. And ppl she said coment seriously.. The disco n watnot makes it obvious..
> ...


I am sorry you feel that way. FWIW, I got a LOT of messages from people who enjoyed it, though, so I'm not sorry I posted it. 

This is the internet, and it's April 1st. If there's one day we can afford to be a little silly, this is it. I've never had any interest in trolling, but a gag on the day designated for gags, to make some people smile? Sure.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TypicalCricket (Apr 1, 2015)

Plus anyone who read the "caresheet" that she linked to knew what was up.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## pyro fiend (Apr 1, 2015)

TypicalCricket said:


> Plus anyone who read the "caresheet" that she linked to knew what was up.


I understand that, not all are able to access such sites tho in which case beats the purpose of announcing it as a joke.

---------- Post added 04-01-2015 at 07:14 PM ----------




WindedFatnNasty said:


> It's April fools lighten up...


Theres no tence to it just laying itout how it is

---------- Post added 04-01-2015 at 07:17 PM ----------

And personal oppinions are what they are i stated mine. Never said any mean names. Just that you was trolling (which you tech are) 

And it wasnt a day "designed" for pranks. We 'made it that way' Just sayin


----------



## Blueandbluer (Apr 1, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> [/COLOR]And personal oppinions are what they are i stated mine. Never said any mean names. Just that you was trolling (which you tech are)
> 
> Ps it wasnt a day "designed" for pranks. We 'made it that way' Just sayin


Yep, they are, as you said, what they are. And I didn't say you shouldn't express it. I truly am sorry you didn't enjoy the joke. Luckily, though, many others did.


----------



## MrDave (Apr 1, 2015)

And its 'Chat'. I think the standard for serious topics should be a lot lower here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Apr 1, 2015)

+1 to that. But what if the "pros" come in and it gave them the vapours? 

It was pretty well received. Some bought it, some played along, some thought it was funny, and some just ignored it, I'm sure. Of course it isn't the "Great Board Shutdown" gag of a few years back, but if you will recall, some got kind of butt-hurt over it too. And that one was perpetrated by the folks that run the place. even they could have been said to be technically trolling. So I don't think that they will frown upon a small-scale, gag.

As far as placing the punchline elsewhere...where else would should it have gone? Most people seemed to have been able to access it, she couldn't poll everybody to make sure they could, though. Placing it in-thread would have blown it before it was time to do so. It's blown now as well, but if post three would have said "APRIL FOOLS!", it certainly would have been a short-lived gag indeed.

We may have made it a day designed for pranks, but it has been a tradition for quite some time. Have you never looked at the net on this day? It is widespread.

But let's not get another thread shut down due to bickering, it was a gag, some enjoyed some did not.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## SpiderMan1975 (Apr 1, 2015)

Doh!!

I should have realized earlier....haha! Made me laugh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dave Marschang (Apr 1, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> Aaand this is the reason some pros leave...just saying -.- trolls beling under bridges not in new threads
> 
> Ps yes i read the link.. Not a joke.. Some people have limited access and cant use tumblr on their computers wether it be because of school or work etc (example i have no access at work but do thru phone, and not everyone uses a phone)
> So either way not funny and a bad joke. And ppl she said coment seriously.. The disco n watnot makes it obvious..
> ...



Seriously? no sense of humor? here let me give you a joke more your speed. you are so stuffy not a single species of the genus avicularia would thrive inside your body! add some cross ventilation and lighten up!! I've spoken to atleast one pro, and its the stuffy folks that make them avoid this forum not the fun ones.

(that sounded snottier than intended , if it helps I typed it with a smile)

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Apr 1, 2015)

Okay, now that was funny! But remember to be nice, I'd hate to see this thread die before its time.  Some others might like to post in it. 

"so stuffy not a single species of the genus avicularia would thrive inside your body! "   

SNARF!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bill Myers (Apr 1, 2015)

I'd get rid of the frog stickers on the glass.  Too distracting for a desert dwelling tarantula.

;P

Cheers

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ratluvr76 (Apr 1, 2015)

I LOVED this thread. LOL It was a lot of fun. As mentioned as well, this IS Tarantula CHAT forum, that right there was a clue that it wasn't for reals... Enclosure advice would have been in Questions and discussions or even the enclosure forum. The next clue was the fact that blue clearly knows how to research properly and set up a proper enclosure by the set up she arranged for her little GBB sling. The next clue was.... a look at the calendar. The last clue was that Blue was thanking everyone for their posts that were adding to the joke.

honestly if the experts and stuff on the boards can't take a little bit of humor every now and then I don't want to be here. A joke and camaraderie is as important in a community like this as the more serious discussions and questions in the questions and discussions forum. 

Thank you Blue for a fantastic gag... it was awesome.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blueandbluer (Apr 2, 2015)

ratluvr76 said:


> I LOVED this thread. LOL It was a lot of fun. As mentioned as well, this IS Tarantula CHAT forum, that right there was a clue that it wasn't for reals... Enclosure advice would have been in Questions and discussions or even the enclosure forum. The next clue was the fact that blue clearly knows how to research properly and set up a proper enclosure by the set up she arranged for her little GBB sling. The next clue was.... a look at the calendar. The last clue was that Blue was thanking everyone for their posts that were adding to the joke.
> 
> honestly if the experts and stuff on the boards can't take a little bit of humor every now and then I don't want to be here. A joke and camaraderie is as important in a community like this as the more serious discussions and questions in the questions and discussions forum.
> 
> Thank you Blue for a fantastic gag... it was awesome.


You're welcome! It was great fun while it lasted. 

However -- credit (or blame, heh) where it's due: he's being humble but TBenz also had a hand in it. The idea came up while we were PMing and was a partnered effort. In fact, the pics are his. I thought up the scenario and posted. We knew if he posted it no one would buy it for a second, so it had to be me! :laugh:

I'm really fond of the common name I came up with though. I wonder if I can get me one of those.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Apr 2, 2015)

Well, I just planted the seed and designed the enclosure, Blueandbluer fertilized it and made it work. I think that between the two of us, we managed to exaggerate most of the enclosure and care missteps...

Gravel as a substrate? Check
To low a level of substrate? Check
Mentioning the use of a hot-rock? Check. (I couldn't find the old one I have or it would have been in there)
A very dangerous decorative plant? Check
A heat lamp the size of the sun, scale wise? Check.
Using a common name that would mean nothing and was ridiculous instead of a Latin name? Check.(That was all Blue, and it was a good one!)? Check.
Sponge for a water source? Check.
Taking advice from a LPS employee? Check.
Inappropriate food? Check. (I'll cop to seeing the old jar of freeze dried crickets as I gathered components and cackling with  glee, but her saying that the LPS owner recommended them because they were easier to keep was sheer genius and really made that part work.)

One thing I tried but didn't really work well was a heavy misting, it didn't really show up well enough. Ii I had thought of it, I would have put water in, covered it, and left it to steam up a bit before taking the pictures.

But that's about all I had to do with it, it was the delivery that made it work. I chose not to enter the thread because I was afraid someboody might notice the stench of possum and put two and two together. I only decided to participate when I thought it was starting to go off the rails.

I told Blue that the enclosure should be marketed, it was such a horrible habitat. "Horritats: Killing your spiders so YOU don't have to!" 

I'm glad (most of) of you enjoyed it, Blue deserves a big round of applause. She made it work. She also sacrificed any chance of getting into the pro's clubhouse in order to entertain you!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## los3r (Apr 2, 2015)

You guys are evil geniuses xD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TsunamiSpike (Apr 5, 2015)

Haha this was a great thread to come on to after a couple of weeks away from the net.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheHonestPirate (Apr 7, 2015)

edgeofthefreak said:


> I think I can help sum up everyone's sentiment... need more heat lamp. See the top of that enclosure? You can easily clamp another 4-5 lamps, and you can even alternate spectrums. For a true desert species, like your new Rose Foot, you'll really want that heat-rock too. They can't digest without it.
> 
> 
> Love it! Moar pix!!


Dying laughing right now lmao!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Apr 7, 2015)

Gee Blue,How does it feel to know that this gag is your legacy? You could probably discover a new species of spider, find the cure for DKS, stamp out parasitic nematodes, learn to psychoanalyze OBTs to make them a kinder, gentler spider and then see somebody say "Blueandbluer? Oh yeah, she pulled the fake enclosure April Fool's Day prank!"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ratluvr76 (Apr 7, 2015)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> Gee Blue,How does it feel to know that this gag is your legacy? You could probably discover a new species of spider, find the cure for DKS, stamp out parasitic nematodes, learn to psychoanalyze OBTs to make them a kinder, gentler spider and then see somebody say "Blueandbluer? Oh yeah, she pulled the fake enclosure April Fool's Day prank!"


Which was pure brilliance and sheer genius IMO. I'm still giggling about it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueandbluer (Apr 7, 2015)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> Gee Blue,How does it feel to know that this gag is your legacy? You could probably discover a new species of spider, find the cure for DKS, stamp out parasitic nematodes, learn to psychoanalyze OBTs to make them a kinder, gentler spider and then see somebody say "Blueandbluer? Oh yeah, she pulled the fake enclosure April Fool's Day prank!"


You know, I am 6000% at peace with that. There are worse things to be known for than making people smile.


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Apr 1, 2017)

I realized what today is and in lieu of having any ideas for tarantula mischief, I decided to dig this up. The responses were hilarious. I miss Blue hanging around here. I wonder how her Rose Foot Baboon Bird-eater is doing...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Blueandbluer (Apr 6, 2021)

Oh man, it was fun to re-read this thread. Glad to be back.


----------



## kingshockey (Apr 6, 2021)

Blueandbluer said:


> Oh man, it was fun to re-read this thread. Glad to be back.


 i thought you were smoking crack when i read your post and seen pics of the cage "set up"


----------



## Smotzer (Apr 6, 2021)

Blueandbluer said:


> Oh man, it was fun to re-read this thread. Glad to be back.





kingshockey said:


> i thought you were smoking crack when i read your post and seen pics of the cage "set up"


Me too and I’m oh so glad this was only an April fools joke, took a bit of reading to figure that out.  Cause that had to be the worst set up ever!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blueandbluer (Apr 6, 2021)

Smotzer said:


> Me too and I’m oh so glad this was only an April fools joke, took a bit of reading to figure that out.  Cause that had to be the worst set up ever!!!


It absolutely was the worst setup we could think of.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## kingshockey (Apr 6, 2021)

Blueandbluer said:


> It absolutely was the worst setup we could think of.


at first i kept looking for a t  in the set up until finally it registered no way this person could put together a set up for a t this way

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

